
You’ll share this apartment with a stranger – but don’t dare call it a dorm - jondishotsky
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-coliving-development-20190106-story.html
======
averros
This isn't anything new: it was known in the USSR as "kommunalka" (communal
apartment) and everyone unlucky enough to be stuck with one as a living
arrangement wanted to get out. I'm really amazed at the willingness of
Americans to try again tge worst of Soviet lifestyle.

